# La burocrate ( e Manager uccel di bosco)



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

Ieri sera trasudavo dalla pelle grasso di capretto. Lasagne super sugose. Dolci a carrettate.
I capelli poi. Sempre una selva ingovernabile.
Mi sentivo un cesso in sostanza.
Una barbona pulciosa che aveva perso il controllo del suo corpo.
Quando Mattia mi ha vista davanti al frigo aperto guardarlo come se dovessi ispezionarlo ha detto ridacchiando.
-Serata hammam Tebe eco bio.-

Infatti. Come mi rimettono in sesto le mie due ore hammam manco il buon sesso.

Ho cominciato con i capelli. Cura strong anti incazzatura ricciolo.
Tuorlo d'uovo. Miele. Qualche goccia di olio di soia alimentare.Yogurt. Limone.
E poi spiaccicato sulla testa. Due ore. Finchè il capello non mi è diventato di cemento.
Poi mi sono unta tutta con olio di riso. Olio da super mercato.
E mi sono fatta uno scrub con zucchero. Un cucchiaino di cioccolato in polvere e uno di caffè.
Ho cominciato a scrubbare. Ovunque. Anche dietro le orecchie.

E poi mi sono immersa a sirena nella vasca piena.

Una donna nuova.
E i capelli sono stati domati e i boccoli sono tornati!!!arty:

Questo per dire che stamattina mi sono svegliata bene.
Con il boccolo in pace con il mondo.
Il viso rilassato.
Sono entrata in azienda camminando sulla nuvoletta. M. Manson sparato nelle orecchie.
Pace e amore ragazzi. Pace e amore. E pure un pò di sesso.

Arrivo e vedo Luca insieme ad altri del mio gruppo modello piccioni in piazza S. Marco quando qualche turista gli butta il grano.
Ridacchiavano. Bevevano caffè. Si guardavano intorno.
Mi sono avvicinata.
-Oh ciao capo! Senti...una buona notizia! E' arrivata la persona che avevi chiesto. Il burocrate.- ha detto Luca.
Ho tolto le cuffiette dalle orecchie e prendendo la sua chiavetta  mi sono offerta un caffè. -Bene. Era ora.-
E lui -Aspetta a vederla.-

Il burocrate. Allora...ho già detto che questo progetto  insieme al team di manager si sta sviluppando in due direzioni.
C'è una parte come dire "verde" ( e siamo noi con i nostri "pannelli solari eccetera") e poi c'è Manager, della terra non mi fotte un cazzo cementifichiamo e basta.

Noi ci siamo battuti per fare approvare delle soluzioni  innovate e proprio queste soluzioni si sono rivelate sul lato pratico un gran casino.
Normative che non si sà. Leggi speciali. Leggi non speciali. Permessi a Putin. A Obama. No non è vero basta Fidel Castro. Chiedete al capitano Kirk.
Insomma. Ad un certo punto mi sono arresa e sono andata da Manager chiedendogli di mettere nel team qualcuno avvezzo a parlare con le amministrazioni. Che si sapesse muovere in un certo mondo.
Risposta?
-No principessa. Troppo facile così.- 
Mi ha detto no. Lo stronzo.
Allora sono andata dal mio capo e lui...

Ero in pace con il mondo. Ero.
Perchè ho conosciuto la burocrate.
Jessica Rabbit. Ecco. Non è ovviamente figa come lei. No.
Ed è anche piccolina questa. Certo. Zeppa e tacco 126 come minimo.
Capelli corti e rossi.
Ma non mi formalizzo certo per come uno appare.
Ma.
E' entrata nel mio ufficio e ho dovuto spalancare le finestre perchè mi ha azzerato il respiro strangolandomi con il suo profumo.
Poi ha cominciato a parlare a macchinetta, una roba che mi ha sconquassato le sinapsi e fatto spaventare i boccoli.
Poi ha tirato fuori 1800 fogli, tavoletta, cellulare e...
Mi sono alzata dalla sedia dicendo- Basta Jessica. Basta.-
E minchia.
E' rimasta zitta per circa 25 secondi poi ha ricominciato.
Ok. Questa la devo seccare subito o ci tira cretini tutti.
-Jessica...-
-Bla bla bla bla bla bla vla bla super bla e super super bla.---
-Jessica...-
-BLA BLA BLA BLA IPERMEGABLA!-
Niente. Un muro di gomma.
-Jessica. Silenzio un attimo.-
Incredibilmente si è fermata. E io. Tutto d'un fiato -Faremo una riunione alla settimana per capire come stanno procedendo i permessi se hai bisogno di me scrivimi una mail mi raccomando non chiamarmi non venire perchè sono occupatissima sempre e non potrei dedicarti attenzione se hai dubbi di natura tecnica chiedi a Luca e anche per tutto il resto direi fatemi intervenire solo se siete in un vicolo cieco ora grazie per essere passata è stato un piacere conoscerti ciao a non tanto presto.- 
L'ho praticamente buttata fuori dall'ufficio.
Poi ho dovuto passare dieci minuti a strafogarmi di bacetti perugina con lo sguardo perso nel vuoto e...ho fatto un pensiero.

Chissà quando Manager conoscerà Jessica....visto che ha sempre pensato che siamo strani vedendola non può avere che delle certezze ormai...

Manager...oggi non c'è.
Ammetto di avere voglia di scrivergli una mail per chiedergli come ha passato il week lungo.
E dirgli anche che mercoledi sera sono libera, quindi...in effetti gli manderei solo la mail per avere l'aggancio tradimento.

Ma non lo farò.
Non lo farò perchè sono sempre stata io a dirgli "prossima settimana posso...".
Lui non ha mai partecipato attivamente proponendo di vederci.
Ha solo detto si a me.
Certo. Subito e con entusiasmo ma...

Questa volta tocca a lui.
E non è detto che lo faccia. Che mi inviti.
Credo che per lui farlo sia la presa di coscienza totale che sta tradendo.
Perchè attivamente si è mosso. Non è andato a traino.

Questa nuova dimensione del nostro rapporto mi fa strano.
E si. 
Mi fa strano passare da almeno 4 mail personali al giorno a. Niente.
Un niente imposto. Un niente imposto da lui.
Perchè si stava scoprendo troppo. E ha avuto paura.
Che poi. Paura di che.
L'ha sempre detto chiaro. Io non mi innamoro.
Ok.
E allora perchè non lasciare fluire le acque?

Mi fa pure un pò sorridere questo suo essere sulle sue (sempre imposto). Che lo vedo lontano un chilometro che è una scelta non voluta.
Perchè appena mi ha nel suo raggio visivo...non può fare a meno di chiudere la porta se siamo nel suo non ufficio.
Baciarmi. Toccarmi. Dirmi cose.

Come in motel.

Attua una difesa totalmente inutile. E anche un pò goffa.
Ma apprezzo questo suo tentare di mettere paletti.

Comunque.
Per ora sul fronte Manager tutto tace.:diavoletto:


----------



## scrittore (10 Aprile 2012)

mercoledì sarei libero io da impegni ...tante volte (risata sarcastica) 
prenoto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2012)

perchè si stava scoprendo troppo.
e ha avuto paura.

non mi convince per nulla questa cosa, mi sa da morbido cuscino di piume ben incollato al deretano


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt928 ha detto:
			
		

> mercoledì sarei libero io da impegni ...tante volte (risata sarcastica)
> prenoto?


Troppo lontani mi sa...e prenoti cosa?
Motel?
Di che tipo?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt929 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè si stava scoprendo troppo.
> e ha avuto paura.
> 
> *non mi convince per nulla questa cosa, mi sa da morbido cuscino di piume ben incollato al deretano*


Del tipo che se aspetto che si muova lui per il motel "muoio vecchia" perchè non lo fa?


----------



## scrittore (10 Aprile 2012)

tesoro ma vieni con me per una questione di fascino o per la tipologia di motel che ti indicherò in pvt? 
occhio che in base alla risposta ti aggiudichi o perdi la serata eh!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt932 ha detto:
			
		

> tesoro ma vieni con me per una questione di fascino o per la tipologia di motel che ti indicherò in pvt?
> occhio che in base alla risposta ti aggiudichi o perdi la serata eh!!! :-D :-D :-D


Ovviamente vengo per una questione di fascino certo, ma sappi che se sbagli i congiuntivi o non rispondi a qualche domanda di cultura generale abbiamo un problema...

Il motel non è importante...ne ho visto solo uno dal vero nella mia vita ma direi che sono tutti uguali.
A meno che tu non sia un animale da motel e allora conosci posti che noi traditori normali non immaginiamo nemmeno...:diavoletto:


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2012)

Se senti un mmmhhh...ehhhh...non sono io!


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt935 ha detto:
			
		

> Se senti un mmmhhh...ehhhh...non sono io!


...oddio! C'è una Sibilla2 la vendetta?


----------



## darkside (10 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt933 ha detto:
			
		

> Ovviamente vengo per una questione di fascino certo, ma sappi che se sbagli i congiuntivi o non rispondi a qualche domanda di cultura generale abbiamo un problema...
> 
> Il *motel *non è importante...ne ho visto solo uno dal vero nella mia vita ma *direi che sono tutti uguali.*
> A meno che tu non sia un animale da motel e allora conosci posti che noi traditori normali non immaginiamo nemmeno...:diavoletto:


beh tutti uguali no....qualcuno un pò più particolare c'è con stanze a tema.....


----------



## scrittore (10 Aprile 2012)

oddio...ora mi hai fatto ricordare il motel K !!! 
Le migliori s.... della noooostraaa vitaaaa... (ops...)


----------



## darkside (10 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt939 ha detto:
			
		

> oddio...ora mi hai fatto ricordare il motel K !!!
> Le migliori s.... della noooostraaa vitaaaa... (ops...)



conosci il motel K?????


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt940 ha detto:
			
		

> conosci il motel K?????


ma ragazzi!!! Chi non conosce i motel K?
Mai andatya ma li conosco pure io!!!!


----------



## scrittore (10 Aprile 2012)

luogo di follia e di perdizioni...ho visto amori impossibili consumarsi in un lampo dentro le camere oscure di quel posto così osceno e al contempo originale...

se solo avessi l'opportunità di avvisare il malcapitato avventuriero che si accinge a varcare quelle soglie mi sentirei di dirgli "prenota due notti che, se hai la compagnia giusta,  ne vale la pena!!!" 
:-D


----------



## Cattivik (10 Aprile 2012)

Motel K.. offrono pure il franchising se sei abbastanza lontano...

Mercoledì pure io son libero... ma temo d'essermi già giocato la mia chance

Lei l'uccel di bosco... attenta che tra poco riaprono la caccia

Cattivik


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt931 ha detto:
			
		

> Del tipo che se aspetto che si muova lui per il motel "muoio vecchia" perchè non lo fa?


no, del tipo che "ti metto già davanti i miei tormenti così quando ti scaricherò non dire che non ti avevo avvertito"

magari il mio è solo un effetto alone...ho passato il we con un'amica che ha  incontrato un tizio che le faceva gli stessi discorsi...ma proprio gli stessi concetti espressi con le stesse parole....


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt955 ha detto:
			
		

> no, del tipo che "ti metto già davanti i miei tormenti così quando ti scaricherò non dire che non ti avevo avvertito"
> 
> magari il mio è solo un effetto alone...ho passato il we con un'amica che ha  incontrato un tizio che le faceva gli stessi discorsi...ma proprio gli stessi concetti espressi con le stesse parole....


Però sono  nella fase che anche se mi dovesse scaricare ...faccio spallucce.
Morto un manager se ne fa un altro!!!:mrgreen::diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt950 ha detto:
			
		

> Motel K.. offrono pure il franchising se sei abbastanza lontano...
> 
> Mercoledì pure io son libero... ma temo d'essermi già giocato la mia chance
> 
> ...


Noooooooo Cattivo proprio!!!! Cattivik!!!!!


----------

